# My Maroon clownfish laying eggs.



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

I was lucky enough to catch my maroon clowns laying their first clutch of eggs yesterday. Thought I'd share


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Do you want to sell the pair I will be it from you.


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

that's awesome!! great to catch them in the act, so to speak!!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks. They are already guarding their 3rd clutch of eggs now. probably hatch out tonight.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Are you keeeping those babies?if not can you save it for me .I got rotifers and tanks to keep them alive Thanks


----------

